# New  van!



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 17, 2019)

More later ...! stuck in massive traffic jam on A14


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 17, 2019)

FANTASTIC NEWS !,
It was a long time coming but I hope it’s exactly what you both want!


----------



## jeanette (Jan 17, 2019)

Good luck with the van Marie and hope it’s what your looking for :camper:


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 17, 2019)

good luck marie............cant wait to hear more........take care


----------



## harrow (Jan 17, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> More later ...! stuck in massive traffic jam on A14



A14 traffic: Part of the road will be closed tonight for emergency bridge repairs !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 17, 2019)

harrow said:


> A14 traffic: Part of the road will be closed tonight for emergency bridge repairs !



Oh , Has she bought a Tall Motorhome then !


----------



## Wully (Jan 17, 2019)

Well done Maria what a nice van you’ll just want to go somewhere to use it now maybe take a detour through wales Cornwall Scotland Ireland


----------



## colinm (Jan 17, 2019)

No need to say 'stuck in traffic jam' just the mention of A14 is enough.


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 17, 2019)

Oh wow! Congratulations Marie... can't wait to see it! Hope you and Neil enjoy it in good health :heart:


----------



## Haaamster (Jan 17, 2019)

Don't think of it as being stuck, you're in a Motorhome find a parking spot and enjoy it. Let all the car drivers worry about the stress. :drive:


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 17, 2019)

Health to wear,just pull in and get a brew going till the road clears up.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 17, 2019)

We’re not in van, deposit down then balance in next week or so, then pick up when all van checks done, then new mot & time for me to sort out best insurance.

Horrendous journey down, even worse coming back! About 40 miles from home at mo, Neil driving now.

The engine on van runs sweet as a nut, all sorts of luxuries I’m not used to, can’t wait to get back down to pick it up!


----------



## Trotter (Jan 17, 2019)

I wonna, gotta, know . Come on Marie, spill the beans. You can tell me, I’ll say nothing. Don’t forget I’ll be away until the end of May. That’s a long time to be in suspense.
By the way, I have to use the A14 every working day. I feel your pain


----------



## The laird (Jan 17, 2019)

Great news Marie,many safe and happy times for you both ,best wishes


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 17, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> We’re not in van, deposit down then balance in next week or so, then pick up when all van checks done, then new mot & time for me to sort out best insurance.
> 
> Horrendous journey down, even worse coming back! About 40 miles from home at mo, Neil driving now.
> 
> The engine on van runs sweet as a nut, all sorts of luxuries I’m not used to, can’t wait to get back down to pick it up!



Make, model etc, etc ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 17, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Oh , Has she bought a Tall Motorhome then !



Oi! That weren't me, it'll be that lass from Bradford again  :lol-049:


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 17, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> We’re not in van, deposit down then balance in next week or so, then pick up when all van checks done, then new mot & time for me to sort out best insurance.
> 
> Horrendous journey down, even worse coming back! About 40 miles from home at mo, Neil driving now.
> 
> The engine on van runs sweet as a nut, all sorts of luxuries I’m not used to, can’t wait to get back down to pick it up!



Luxuries your not used to,so they have turfed in a few rolls of toilet paper in the deal.:lol-049:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 17, 2019)

Trotter said:


> I wonna, gotta, know . Come on Marie, spill the beans. You can tell me, I’ll say nothing. Don’t forget I’ll be away until the end of May. That’s a long time to be in suspense.
> By the way, I have to use the A14 every working day. I feel your pain


I feel YOUR pain, Del Boy! How anyone survives day-to-day on those southern roads.... well, you all deserve dustbin lid-size medals! I would have committed harikari by now, it was truly HORRENDOUS!!!!!  Think we'd prefer to head north to Scotland or maybe venture over the channel to re-join our continental neighbours 

The van is a not-so-new Laika Ecovip 400i, 2.8 tdi Iveco engine, 36k miles so barely run in and purrs like a kitten, probably not impressive to many, but puts a big smile on our faces so that's alll that matters


----------



## wildebus (Jan 17, 2019)

not heard of those.
had a search and read this - Used Laika Ecovip A-class on Iveco buyer's guide | Advice | Practical Motorhome
sounds like a great Motorhome


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 17, 2019)

Trotter said:


> I wonna, gotta, know . Come on Marie, spill the beans. You can tell me, I’ll say nothing. *Don’t forget I’ll be away until the end of May.* That’s a long time to be in suspense.



I didn't know   Where you going? Spain? The Moon? Porridge?! :lol-049::wave:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 17, 2019)

It also has a 6 speed gear box, so hoping we don't hold up traffic anymore going up a hill ... yay! :drive: vrroooom!


----------



## GinaRon (Jan 17, 2019)

Brilliant so pleased to hear see you on your travels.  :wave::camper::have fun:


----------



## Wully (Jan 17, 2019)

Maria Laika was the name of the first dog in space how did I know that useless piece of information I’ll never know. &#55358;&#56618;


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 17, 2019)

Glad you went to look, you must be so pleased.

Think I would be like a dog with two tails and the Cheshire cat rolled into one.


----------



## jeanette (Jan 18, 2019)

All we need now marie is lots of pics of it! Safe and happy travels


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 18, 2019)

*We considered a Laika*

But the bed was too high..
However
"I Lika the Looka of Laika"


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 18, 2019)

Congrats can’t wait to see it anything that keeps the lovely Neil warm and comfortable is all good


----------



## Robmac (Jan 18, 2019)

Nice one Marie!

Enjoy.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 18, 2019)

I always like the Laika vans, I think it is a great choice of base vehicle as well because Iveco is probably my favourite van, we had an older one which we travelled around Europe in during the 90's, it did over 300,000 miles before we sold it, rear wheel drive with twin wheels and it never got stuck anywhere.
Well done Marie and Neil, we hope you have lots of fun with it


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 18, 2019)

Great news Marie, you have been talking about A laika since I first met you


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 18, 2019)

Damned good engine in them      :dance:

Just remember timing belt, timing belt, timing belt, regular oil and filter changes              :hammer:           and they virtually run for ever           :dance:


----------



## izwozral (Jan 18, 2019)

Woohoo, congrats Marie. Can't wait to see the pics, even better, can't wait for you to come over here to show it off. Many happy miles in it hun, congrats to Neil also.


----------



## runnach (Jan 18, 2019)

Congrats first visit to lake Bala when asked why ...

you can reply

Been away so long , 
I hardly knew the place
Jeez its good to be back home
no need to unpack my case
come and keep your bala laika warm 

Only pun I could think of, still a glimpse into my disturbing mind

Have fun Laika I think part of Hymer I have seen a fe abroad and Ivecos I am another that rates as a base vehicle and 36 k hardly ran in 

love 
Channa


----------



## izwozral (Jan 18, 2019)

Can't wait to see it so googled the make and model. If it is anything like this one I am dead jealous. 2003 Laika Ecovip 400i A-Class Motorhome 4/5 Berth Iveco 2.8 Diesel (Twin Axle) | in Wickham, Hampshire | Gumtree

Really nice layout and looks top quality.

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 18, 2019)

izwozral said:


> Can't wait to see it so googled the make and model. If it is anything like this one I am dead jealous. 2003 Laika Ecovip 400i A-Class Motorhome 4/5 Berth Iveco 2.8 Diesel (Twin Axle) | in Wickham, Hampshire | Gumtree
> 
> Really nice layout and looks top quality.
> 
> MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!.



That's exactly the same model as ours, Ral, but we paid a lot less  

Actually, I'm needing to think about when we go down to pick it up,

A detour over your way on the run home might well be on the cards if I can work it right... 
... are you and Izzy likely to be around the next couple of weeks... ? I seem to remember there was the promise of a beer in it... :idea::tongue:  :beer:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 18, 2019)

Been up since just before 6 this morning and only just sat down now.

Our old Autosleeper has just driven off up the road with Neil to its new owner who's been down late morning to sort the paperwork out.

He's talking about dropping it on the back of a newer Transit pick-up chassis (which was what I always wanted to do, the b*gg*r!) and he's already sorted a better engine to drop into it if necessary. Was very sad to see the old girl go. TBH there's maybe not as much storage space in this new one? Those old Autosleepers are like the Tardis!

If fact I've been spending most of the morning emptying the old van, giving it a quick clean and sorting everything that's come out of it.
Blinkin' 'eck! Didn't realise we has so much stuff in, almost like shifting house!!!
I've found enough tins and dry goods to feed us for a whole month plus stuff I'd forgotten we even had   :scared: :lol-049::rolleyes2: :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 76055 (Jan 18, 2019)

*Brexit Backup*



mariesnowgoose said:


> Been up since just before 6 this morning and only just sat down now.
> 
> Our old Autosleeper has just driven off up the road with Neil to its new owner who's been down late morning to sort the paperwork out.
> 
> ...



With the food you have found, puts you in a good position for the scaremongers and their food shortages after brexit.
By the way, well done and hope you are happy. Will see you in a field again somewhere.:dance:


----------



## 2cv (Jan 18, 2019)

Really pleased that you’ve found such a nice van. Hope we get to Moffat to see it.


----------



## hotrats (Jan 18, 2019)

Great news ,wish you`s good health and adventures.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 18, 2019)

Liaka is a real quality van, hope all goes well when you collect it.,


----------



## NeilyG (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks for all the kind words - finally got round to it!

Below are pics taken from sellers website:

View attachment 69337 View attachment 69333 View attachment 69335 View attachment 69331 View attachment 69334 View attachment 69332 View attachment 69336

I guess the one thing I'm not so chuffed about is the front roof section which seems to have been made up of 3 pieces when 1 would be infinitely better - fair bit of resealing to be done:

View attachment 69338 View attachment 69339 View attachment 69340

Looking forward to seeing some of you at sunny Moffat next month. :wave:


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 18, 2019)

Sadly, can't follow any of the links Neil - don't know why. I just have to wait for Moffat to see your new home from home :banana:


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 18, 2019)

2.8 iveco donkys are good,do make sure the belt and tensioner have been done,mine is old type injection where yours will be electronic, change oil often with either 15/40 or 10/40.
Let the gear box warm up before belting through the gears,there is a type of oil for them which is something to do with what they call yellow bearings,i think it is a 80/90 grade though mine could do with 75/90 as tricky to change in cold but yours will be the new unit 6 speed,health to wear.:banana:


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 18, 2019)

Why not give it a proper trial run..
.
.
All the way down to The Algarve..
:fun:


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 18, 2019)

Terrific build quality on a Laika, and I think you have a ‘ski locker’ going from one side to the other, brilliant, but not sure which window to queue at, for my pancakes.
Clarification urgently needed!
Oh and by the way..... Congratulations!


----------



## The laird (Jan 18, 2019)

NeilyG said:


> Thanks for all the kind words - finally got round to it!
> 
> Below are pics taken from sellers website:
> 
> ...



Can’t get pics up


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 18, 2019)

No picys.


----------



## Wully (Jan 18, 2019)

Photos might be a bit grainy but what a nice van built like a tank.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 19, 2019)

RoaminRog said:


> Terrific build quality on a Laika, and I think you have a ‘ski locker’ going from one side to the other, brilliant, but not sure which window to queue at, for my pancakes.
> Clarification urgently needed!
> Oh and by the way..... Congratulations!



:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Robmac (Jan 19, 2019)

Lovely van Marie.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 19, 2019)

Pauljenny said:


> Why not give it a proper trial run..
> .
> .
> All the way down to The Algarve..
> :fun:




I hope you're a Quaker, Paul


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jan 19, 2019)

Take the scenic route home and pop down to CTL :goodluck:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 19, 2019)

RoaminRog said:


> Terrific build quality on a Laika, and I think you have a ‘ski locker’ going from one side to the other, brilliant, *but not sure which window to queue at, for my pancakes*.
> Clarification urgently needed!
> Oh and by the way..... Congratulations!


You won't believe it, but that did actually cross my mind when we were looking at it !!! :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:

The rear "burger van" hatch on the Autosleeper was so convenient. Hmm. I'll work something out ....


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 19, 2019)

edina said:


> take the scenic route home and pop down to ctl :goodluck:



ctl?


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jan 19, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> ctl?



Cream Tea Land ---- Devon


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 19, 2019)

Edina said:


> Cream Tea Land ---- Devon



That's definitely scenic, Chris! (i.e. a well big detour  )


----------



## NeilyG (Jan 19, 2019)

Could have sworn everything worked when I checked it at the time. Anyway, got the ones from the seller's site by a different means this time:






























As I was saying, not so happy with above the windscreen - bits & pieces need resealing.


----------



## winks (Jan 19, 2019)

I like a das Laika.:camper::cheers:

Health and happiness to you.

Cheers

H


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 19, 2019)

Maggy sends her congratulations Marie, she remembers you talking about wanting one, does it have a marine toilet?, the one we once considered had a marine toilet with a large holding tank but had a cassette underneath it that you could also use, I didn't get the chance to see how that arrangement worked but it would be great for wilding


----------



## exwindsurfer (Jan 19, 2019)

Lovely to see you have got the van you wanted. Hope you have many happy years touring in it.......can wait to see it in the flesh.

Jeff and Chrisxx


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 19, 2019)

Looks like a van you could get to LAIKA.:heart:


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 19, 2019)

NeilyG said:


> Could have sworn everything worked when I checked it at the time. Anyway, got the ones from the seller's site by a different means this time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice, happy travels :have fun:

Regards,
Del


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 19, 2019)

Tezza33 said:


> Maggy sends her congratulations Marie, she remembers you talking about wanting one, *does it have a marine toilet*?, the one we once considered had a marine toilet with a large holding tank but had a cassette underneath it that you could also use, I didn't get the chance to see how that arrangement worked but it would be great for wilding



Yes, it has a marine toilet. Be fun sussing that one out 
When we were looking around for the external outlet Neil found it and nearly got an eyeful ! :scared: :lol-053: 

When I did a bit of sailing across the channel many years ago it had a *very* sophisticated marine toilet - bucket set in a plank of wood between the two side benches in the cabin (a 30 foot H boat), so the Laika marine toilet is luxury indeed.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 19, 2019)

Looks very neat and tidy  you'll be bringing the new baby to Moffat next month then?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 19, 2019)

wildebus said:


> Looks very neat and tidy  you'll be bringing the new baby to Moffat next month then?



Oh, yes


----------



## The laird (Jan 19, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Oh, yes



Are you selling tickets for a conducted tour of the van at moffat


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 19, 2019)

The laird said:


> Are you selling tickets for a conducted tour of the van at moffat


:raofl: 

Nah, just bringing bigger rations of tea & coffee, Gordon


----------



## jeanette (Jan 20, 2019)

Lovely MH Marie and we also looked at that make so safe travels :camper::have fun:


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 20, 2019)

Congratulations. Like the birth of a new child!


----------



## runnach (Jan 20, 2019)

Clunegapyears said:


> Congratulations. Like the birth of a new child!



Better than that, motorhomes don't squalk give nasty smells at 3 am in the morning :dance:]

Channa


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 20, 2019)

congratulations on your new van marie and neil....trust you will have many many happy times in itand wonderful adventures in it........good luck...trixiexx


----------



## Herbenny (Jan 20, 2019)

Congrats Marie and Neil  
Can't wait to see the new van 
Happy travels


----------

